# Week of Feb 10-16



## billski (Feb 11, 2013)

An early look at snow potential Wed night and early Thursday...this is not a joke...
WBZ Weather


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2013)

Stowe, 12 noon Feb 11.
I'm wiped out.


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2013)

Weather chunnel


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 11, 2013)

billski said:


> Weather chunnel
> 
> View attachment 7674



Let's see here...
A solid manmade base + 5-10" last weekend + 6" this week + potential storm this weekend = Poconos going off


----------



## legalskier (Feb 11, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Let's see here...
> A solid manmade base + 5-10" last weekend + 6" this week + potential storm this weekend = Poconos going off



Looks like that pink area covers Blue Mt.


----------



## hammer (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm more interested in what the models are saying about the weekend...this mid week system doesn't look like it will do anything for NNE.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 11, 2013)

hammer said:


> I'm more interested in what the models are saying about the weekend...this mid week system doesn't look like it will do anything for NNE.



Umm yeah. The GFS has a something HUGE coming up the coast next Sunday/Monday. The noontime model run pushed it a little offshore but it is still a week out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2013)

It will happen, I doubt I will skiing this weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 11, 2013)

If a big storm does materialize this weekend, the timing will be Saturday evening to Sunday.   Havent looked at the wind models yet to see if Sunday would be theoretically be pleasant or an all lifts on wind hold kind of day.  Hopefully it's the former, because Monday is always the travel back home day for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> If a big storm does materialize this weekend, the timing will be Saturday evening to Sunday.   Havent looked at the wind models yet to see if Sunday would be theoretically be pleasant or an all lifts on wind hold kind of day.  Hopefully it's the former, because Monday is always the travel back home day for me.



has the weekend storm fizzled? i can't seem to find anyone talking about it (not that i have a lot of sources for that stuff)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> has the weekend storm fizzled? i can't seem to find anyone talking about it (not that i have a lot of sources for that stuff)


For Sugarbush I see Fri 1 to 4 Sat 1 to 3 and Sun 1...so yeah looks to have fizzled a bit unless they get those high end amounts. Did not check any other areas though as i'm heading up to da bush next Thu.


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> has the weekend storm fizzled? i can't seem to find anyone talking about it (not that i have a lot of sources for that stuff)


According to NWS it has...:sad:



> THE LARGE COASTAL LOW THAT THE GFS WAS TRYING TO PUSH INTO THE REGION ON SUNDAY IS NOW NOTHING BUT A LOW FOR THE FISHES AND PASSES WELL SOUTH AND EAST OF THE BENCHMARK...BEING NO THREAT ALL TO OUR AREA.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2013)

well, at least the ride up will be free of weather delays.. as i sit there with all the other pres weekend peeps.

thanks for the info (even tho it wasn't what i wanted )


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 13, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> well, at least the ride up will be free of weather delays.. as i sit there with all the other pres weekend peeps.
> 
> thanks for the info (even tho it wasn't what i wanted )



Something to make fell better(or dream about). A friend of mine is going to this place. I hate him.


*

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/55099128" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>

*


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2013)

i never heard of Ruby MTN before but looks awesome.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 13, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i never heard of Ruby MTN before but looks awesome.


 not to get off the weather track but here's a background.

Located about halfway between Reno and Salt Lake City off a lonely stretch of Interstate 80, Ruby Mountains Heli-Experience offers an Alaska-size day of powder shots in the Lower 48. Only in the isolated Ruby Mountains, you won’t have to share any of it with other backcountry skiers or snowboarders. Plus, this overlooked little range offers the ideal terrain for big mountain powder with ten peaks topping out over at 11,000 feet (3,353 meters) and an average of 300 inches (nearly 8 meters) of dry, desert snow each year—not necessarily Alaska levels, but the snow here is pure western fluff.
The best package consists of three days of flying to untracked skiing in terrain ranging from trees to open glades to steeps (depending upon conditions), with a guarantee of 39,000 vertical feet (11,887 meters) of turns for the trip. If the weather grounds your bird, the guides will still take you out cat-skiing and prorate your bill according to the amount of vertical you missed by not flying.
Best of all, when your legs are shot, you can relax back at the ranch. Reds Ranch (www.redsranchnv.com), that is, a ten-bedroom lodge that features in-room massages and gourmet meals. And save room for dessert: After eating up powder all day and feasting at the lodge, you’ll be served a seven-layer opera cake and a glass of Crown Royal.

I could deal with that. I like the idea that they cat you to a spot if you can't get there by heli and pro rate the price.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 13, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> has the weekend storm fizzled? i can't seem to find anyone talking about it (not that i have a lot of sources for that stuff)



Yeah, looks like the Euro was right again. OTS I think.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I think it will snow because I have to visit someone close to, so no skiing for me, chances are it will snow for you guys, I hope.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe time to start discussing this again?  Chatter has picked up following the last couple of model runs.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 14, 2013)

Henry Margusity from Accuweather put up this map, and said he could easily see this overperform to the tune of 8-9". Unfortunately, it favors the areas that just got pummeled by Nemo.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 14, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> Maybe time to start discussing this again?  Chatter has picked up following the last couple of model runs.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2



I see NOAA giving 50-60 percent chance of snow in various areas of the Greens for tonight-tmw and a 30% for Sat-Sunday. Do you have a link for the models you are looking at?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2013)

The best thing is that long range models look to have an active second 1/2 of February with cold air around.  While we likely won't see a storm equal in magnitude to last weekends blizzard, there looks like favorable patterns for mutliple "normal" winter storms in the next few weeks. And if we can get a few 6-12" storms out of this pattern, March could be very good!


----------



## billski (Feb 14, 2013)

Time to amp it up..

Tim Kelly says:

"The groundhog is either a liar or confused
...
snow on Friday.. little bit, Saturday, start to get heavier, storm on Saturday, perhaps feet of snow in Maine.   I would aim for Sugarloaf, Saddleback for a heavy snow Sat to Sunday.  Sunday will blow and snow.that's not the end of it
It's gonna snow next Wednesday, it's gonna snow again next Saturday.  
...
We are looking at a potential snowfall every four days or so right into March.

Hear it for yourself

skitheeast.net/tv/episode/1255218828/tk-snowcast--stuck-at-the-shore


There could be a midweek powder day in my future!


----------

